# Piranha names



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

is there a web site that shows the proper way to pronounce the different piranha names? like (spee-low) or (spy-low)







you know what I mean?

Will


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know, but these finetical spellings should be added to our piranha factsheets


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

mine does, its under the pygo, and serrasalmus pages


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> is there a web site that shows the proper way to pronounce the different piranha names? like (spee-low) or (spy-low) you know what I mean?


Few web sites actually get the correct pronunciation right. I'll do a quick pron. guide for you on how the words are formed (not to be considered accurate by dictionary standards) on the more common names occuring here:

Pygocentrus ; pie go sen truss
Serrasalmus; sarah sal muss
Pristobrycon; Press toe bri kon
Pygopristis; pie go priest s
rhombeus; rhom bay us
spilopleura; spy low ploo rah

manueli; manh well eye (Spanish name - named for Ramirez son, Manuel)
geryi; cher ee eye (French name - Jacques Gery)
eigenmanni; eye gen man eye (English name - Carl Eigenmann)
brandtii; brant eye (German name; bront is more accurate)
irritans; ear eye tans
hastatus; hah stah tuss
hollandi; hall ind eye (Dutch name - Explorer)
gibbus; geh buss

medinai; med in eye (Spanish name - named for Dr. Gonzalo Medina)
elongatus; e long gah tus
nattereri; nat err eye (German name - George Natterer)
piraya; pee ray ah
cariba; kah ree bah
altuvei; all too vee eye (Spanish name - Dr. Nestor Altuve)
marginatus; mar gen ah tuss
denticulata; den tee coo lah tah

If I have forgotten any please list the ones you want to know. Edited Spy low ploo rah, forgot the _L_. Will be listing the names of those people who's names were used to honor them as I have more time to add.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks Frank! 
usefull information!

What about Manueli, Geryi, Eigenmanni, Brandtii, Irritans, Hastatus, Hollandi, Gibbus...?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

frank. i was told that spilo what pernounced spee-low-PLAY-ra
and the people here in big als call rombeus. 
ROM-BUS.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> frank. i was told that spilo what pernounced spee-low-PLAY-ra
> and the people here in big als call rombeus.
> ROM-BUS.


 People are entitled to make mistakes, including Big Al's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> What about Manueli, Geryi, Eigenmanni, Brandtii, Irritans, Hastatus, Hollandi, Gibbus...?


 The post I made is being edited to add these and any others.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Good work Frank, now I think most of us can see why we have come up with common names for all of the fish, it can make things more difficult sometimes but more people can understand waht they are saying this way...


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you very much Frank, I have been sayin a couple of them wrong for a while now


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Frank.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> I don't know, but these finetical spellings should be added to our piranha factsheets


 I agree with Innes


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> spilopleura; spy low ploo rah


ahh.. so thast how you say it..

Thank you hastatus.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > is there a web site that shows the proper way to pronounce the different piranha names? like (spee-low) or (spy-low) you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> Few web sites actually get the correct pronunciation right. I'll do a quick pron. guide for you on how the words are formed (not to be considered accurate by dictionary standards) on the more common names occuring here:
> ...


 Man, we should start talking phonetics, lol


----------

